
Show HN: Building a podcast search engine using all AWS services - rezashirazian
I built a service that tracks a podcast, transcribes its episodes, and indexes it for search. I have a sample prototype rigged for the Joe Rogan Experience at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jamiepullup.com.<p>The service is a swift console app, all the processing, transcribing and indexing happens on various AWS services (EC2 to host the site and run the service, S3 for storage, Amazon Transcribe for transcription and Amazon Cloud Search for search)<p>Getting this up and running wasn&#x27;t cheap, thank god for the activate program.<p>If you have any questions regarding any of these technologies, I&#x27;d be more than happy to answer.
======
jamescridland
This is very nice - congrats. I'll get it into podnews.net today. "Getting
this up and running wasn't cheap" \- I'd love to know how expensive it was and
what you needed to do - would make for a great article if you're ever up for
it.

~~~
rezashirazian
I would love to talk more about it if you're interested. I posted my email
below if you'd like we can set up a skype and I'll answer anything you'd want
to know.

------
QuinnyPig
Want to talk about it with me on Screaming in the Cloud?

~~~
rezashirazian
Sure! my email is reza.shirazian at gmail and my twitter is @kingreza

